# Second Nocturne



## Samuel Kristopher (Nov 4, 2015)

Hey folks,

I fell in love again so I had sufficient motivation to write another piece. The melodies and structure all came first, but I had a bit of difficulty introducing it so I stole the intro roll from Chopin's Barcarole in F-sharp major and other bits and pieces as well (it's not a very original piece except for the melodies and emotional feel, but I'm less concerned with originality than I am in capturing a particular emotion). And on that note, I felt the music captures it accurately, now I can't dissociate the music from said Canadian girl who left Russia a few days ago to go back home :'(

At least I have this memento


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

Beautiful piece! well done.


----------



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

Great! Heartfelt, sincere, meaningful... all things I really enjoy hearing in music. I couldn't help but hear the left hand and think of something else... probably pure coincidence, but take a listen to the trumpet part here in this Scherzo:


----------



## MarkMcD (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi Samuel,

This is a lovely piece with some really beautiful moments of sadness and melancholy. It's quite an accomplished piece too so I'm not sure why you couldn't find your own intro as you obviously have talent. Having said that, the bits you did "steal" are assimilated very well into the piece, I couldn't really tell which and where they were, but if it was my own work, I would know those passages and I think (as beautiful as it is now), I would not be happy knowing that there are snippets that are not my own. I do tend to think of my own work as very rarely being completely finished, meaning that I often go back, even after months or in some cases years, and see if I can improve them when the inspiration strikes me, and I hope that you will perhaps take the same approach with this piece as I do think that if you can find ways to take out the bits that you know to be not your own, and replace them with something that is your own, then you yourself will be much happier and have a much greater sense of accomplishment with the work.

With all that said, I do really like this piece and if it remains as it is, it will still be a very beautiful thing.

Best regards
Mark


----------



## Samuel Kristopher (Nov 4, 2015)

Thanks everyone, and especially for that kind comment Mark!

I put myself under a lot of time pressure to finish this piece before the muse in question left Russia (that gave me just over 48 hours). I'd certainly like to revisit it one day, as I would with all my pieces, but on the other hand, I like the idea of having a picture of my progress as a composer. I still have a very long way to go to finding my own voice and learning the nitty-gritty of theory (I still tend to rely on composing by ear, and that's why I never post my sheet music with these uploads!).

As regards the stolen bits, it doesn't bother me too much  Art for me is not necessarily about having my own entirely original conceptions, but having a vision and cobbling together bits of my own stuff and bits of others to make it together. I also like the idea of re-imagining the spirit of themes or motifs - taking a happy melody and altering it slightly into a sad context. It's like a patchwork quilt, as opposed to a blanket woven from scratch. Who knows, maybe this sort of approach _is_ my voice?


----------

